# Revell Dragonfire Trike



## marley79 (May 3, 2009)

oh wow just bought this kit. saw it, loved it, bought it. 
I wont be building it yet as i want to be better before i tackle something as big and detailed as this.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You're a lucky modeller mate!! I've wanted that one for a long time! I still have an old b&w photo of one I built some time in the '70s.
Have fun with it- it's a challenge, but it's a beautiful trike.
I'm envious!!

Chris.


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

I saw one built-up at the Three Rivers IPMS show recently. Took me back to my childhood, when a classmate brought one in for show-and-tell day in sixth grade.


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

is it a new reissue? Because I'd like to have one and the Evil Iron trike as well.


----------



## marley79 (May 3, 2009)

no i think its the one from the 90s. i was just lucky to get one that was still sealed.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It'll be the Revell Germany reissue. Theer were a whole stack of the original showbikes released by them. I had the Hemi Beach trike that I bought just for the 1/12 scale 426 engine. I'm planning on putting it in the Airfix 1/12 Austin A40 van.
There were also the Eagle Trike (Street L'eagle), Medieval Trike (Evil Iron), Triumphant Trike, and others I can't recall at the moment.
They're all cool kits!!:thumbsup:
My favourite later release from Revell Gmbh was the Red Porsche Killer. It's a model of a real 4 engined drag bike. I have that one in my collection.

Chris.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I sold one last year that was German issue, that I had modified the body on a bit. I added some cooler dragon ears, repositioned the wings to a vertical form, and added other small warts and spikes on his body and molded it all. I had to chop up the frame a bit to get it inside after molding the body, but it can be done! I did a wild airbrush job on it with HOK kandies as well. I'll look for a pic of it! The biggest problem with these kits over time, is the nuclear meltdown of those big rear tires! Even in sealed boxes, they will deteriorate! (hopefully not all over the sprue trees!)


----------

